# hey, Spliff, how ya hanging in there?



## slammjamminlammy (Sep 10, 2001)

I know you've had a tough couple of weeks, just wanted to check in, make sure you are doing ok. Annything we can do, just let us know.







S


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Aww, thanks Slammin, thats so nice of you to ask! I'm doing ok. I had a really bad IBS day today actually, however, i still made it into work. I'm feeling really bad over the two deaths that have happened recently but i'm sure i'll be ok. I just feel bad about both of their families!So Slammin' how are you doing? I wanna know about how your degrees going?Spliffy


----------



## slammjamminlammy (Sep 10, 2001)

hey spliffy, glad to hear you are doing ok. Take some time to fall apart, though, if you need it.I'm trucking along with the semester. I have an oral presentation for my literature review for my thesis next week, so right now I'm frantically reviewing literature so as to have something to say. I have to listen to the presentations of all of the history majors, so I'm looking at a delightful 6 or so hours of boredom over two nights sunday and monday. Woo hoo. At least the end of the week is our thanksgiving break, so I will have some time off.Other than that, things are just moving along. I have to pick courses for next semester (my last! - gasp) now. Luckily I have fulfilled all my course requirements for my major, and I only have one general ed requirement lefts, so I can make it a super light and (hopefully) fun semester. So, if I can make it to winter break, all will be well.The question is - what next????


----------

